# Dictionary app



## owazio (May 11, 2012)

I am just wondering does anyone knows if there is an dictionary that can translate a word by highlighting on it in a browser just like the iPhone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Moved to general. If you didn't develop the app yourself, it doesn't belong in Android Applications.


----------



## d3athb4dishonor (Jan 22, 2012)

If one is found lemme know that sounds great.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk 2


----------

